# Live from the Luangwa River, Zambia



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

That’s right, Kantanta Hunting Safaris has Wi-Fi on the Banks of the Luangwa River. 

My trip began last Sunday, flying out of DTW to ATL to Johannesburg, SA. Where I spent the night at the Afton Safari Lodge. The next morning I caught an 6am flight to Lusaka, Zambia. 1 more night in town and we drove 6 hours into camp. We unpacked and shot our weapons! The next day we start our Safari. 

After breakfast we loaded up the cooler and headed down the road. Within 15 minutes out of camp a herd of buffalo was spotted by the tracker. My PH, and owner of Kantanta, instructed me to follow him and the tracker and jack in a 300g TBB in my 375 HH. We managed to get within 100 yards and there was no doubt on the Dugga Boy that stood head on looking at us! Like I owed him money. He soon turned and I hit him in the shoulder. His reaction was normal to and big game getting hit with that round. The herd ran off and he broke from the pack. Our tracker was on him like stink on ****. 200 yard later and we caught him broad side and the sticks went up and he was served another 300g! A short follow up and my PH gave him a taste of his 458 Lott. 

The celebration began in sequence with the buffaloes Bellows. We stayed 10 yards from where the Dugga Boy took his last breath and lite up a smoke. It’s the so called dead buffs that alway get you. So after 5 minutes we approached the beast of my dreams. My first Buffalo, but I promise it won’t be my last. You can shoot 2 on a 14 day safari in Zambia. 

Day 2 we looked for a few plains game I desire. Puku, roan bushbuck and kudu. I’m sure we’ll need more bait unless we get a leopard to hit what we’ve put out. I’m sure the hippo would work fine for that. 

I’ll get back in a few days! Peace


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Day 3 started just like any other day. But it’s the dry season here and the critters are concentrated near water and the Luangwa is the only source! As we approached the river my PH spotted a fabulous Chobe bushbuck. Sticks went up and my bushbuck went down. Another trip to the skinning shed. 

Later that day after lunch and a nap we check leopard baits. All of a sudden the vehicle came to a halt. I looked up in amazement to watch the roan of my dreams running through the miombo forest. We all started to bail out of the land cruiser and I got maybe 10 yards from it and the PH stood up the sticks! The roan had ran off to 120 yards and stopped broadside. I let him have it through the shoulders and we started to celebrate. I had no idea what I let the air out of. Should be top 20 in SCI for free range southern roan. 

Back after buffalo tomorrow. More bait needed for Mr Spots!


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice. I still need to go there. The flight is a killer and my back would not handle it well.


----------



## Africa Hunter (May 30, 2018)

3 very fine animals, congrats to you, I just purchased my 375 H&H mag, now I need to hunt buffalo. Its been almost 1 month since my last safari, been 4 times now, and already planning the 5th. I only hope to shoot a buffalo like yours, thanks for the write up and pics.


----------



## Iffe31 (Apr 25, 2016)

Great job Nick Keep the stories and photos coming


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Day 4

We left in the dark to look for Buffalo. We needed to get get to the boarder of the concession where another PH in camp was seeing a lone Dugga Boy. But are travels where halted by 2 elephants that had crossed from the park to feed at night. Unfortunately we never saw any buffalo. So we started checking our leopard baits. We must of ran this Tom off the bait, by the time stamp. 

After building a blind we proceeded using the rest of the day to hang 3 other bait with the roan I harvested the day before. By the time we finished it was night fall and brought an end to the day. 


Day 5 

The search for another buffalo continued. We spent a few hours with no luck. So we started checking the 5 baits we had out. To my surprise, but not my PH 3 of the 5 bait got hit. 1 was a female. The second was a nice Tom but my PH refused to hunt him. He said he needed another year. The 3 hit was a monster so we built a blind. We returned to camp and set a time of 4 pm to return and sit. Just before last light I heard a sound I’ve never heard before. The big Tom was on the bait. I feed him a single round through the shoulder and I watched him fold in the scope and all I heard was a thud. No last growl no running off. We approached the bait site shoulder to shoulder. My PH and his .458 and my .375 with safety off and at shoulders height. The cat was stoned dead. He’ll go 7 ft. Not sure in his weight. I struggled to hold my first Leopard. Taking day 6 off to rest and dial in my 416. The scope was off after the flight over. 

Buffalo, hippo, croc , Puku and Shapes Grysbuck still on quota!


----------



## Africa Hunter (May 30, 2018)

_Boomstick very nice cat, you are having a hunt of a lifetime my friend. _


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Hell of a safari so far...keep it coming!!!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

I'm asking this question because I'm curious, not trying to stir anything up... What do you do with such large animals? I'm sure the cat will either be skinned or mounted and sent home, but you're also going for a second buffalo, a hippo, etc. I imagine that the buffalo would be good eating but is it practical to ship that much meat home? What about a hippo - is there any reason (mount, meat, etc) to kill that animal or is it just to say that you did?

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Macs13 said:


> I'm asking this question because I'm curious, not trying to stir anything up... What do you do with such large animals? I'm sure the cat will either be skinned or mounted and sent home, but you're also going for a second buffalo, a hippo, etc. I imagine that the buffalo would be good eating but is it practical to ship that much meat home? What about a hippo - is there any reason (mount, meat, etc) to kill that animal or is it just to say that you did?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Mac, most the meat is donated to the locals. We haves enjoyed some of the better cuts like the loin, steak, tail, heart and his balls.
Look up the word conservation! In these cases most old animals are eaten alive or die of old age and rot! We harvest the old and allow a younger animal to breed. It improves the genetics. My fees pay for game scout to help reduce poaching. I’m feeding entire villages. I’m employing cooks, trackers, skinners, and laundry help. And no meat is allowed to be imported into the US. And yes I did it.


----------



## Dixiedog (Aug 9, 2006)

Macs13 said:


> I'm asking this question because I'm curious, not trying to stir anything up... What do you do with such large animals? I'm sure the cat will either be skinned or mounted and sent home, but you're also going for a second buffalo, a hippo, etc. I imagine that the buffalo would be good eating but is it practical to ship that much meat home? What about a hippo - is there any reason (mount, meat, etc) to kill that animal or is it just to say that you did?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Not trying to be argumentative, My sister just got back from South Africa ( not hunting) and she told me that nothing goes to waste from hunters kills. If it weren't for the hunters kills there would be an absence of proteins. Hippo doesn't appeal to me but I have been over seas in the service and seen things that appealed a lot less. My wife was in Peru and stated its common for guinea pig and cat to be eaten.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

boomstick said:


> Mac, most the meat is donated to the locals. We haves enjoyed some of the better cuts like the loin, steak, tail, heart and his balls.
> Look up the word conservation! In these cases most old animals are eaten alive or die of old age and rot! We harvest the old and allow a younger animal to breed. It improves the genetics. My fees pay for game scout to help reduce poaching. I’m feeding entire villages. I’m employing cooks, trackers, skinners, and laundry help. And no meat is allowed to be imported into the US. And yes I did it.


Thanks for the info. It looks like you're having a great time and great success. It has been cool to read. 

Are you allowed to bring back a mount? A full jaguar body mount would sure be a conversation starter. 

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Macs13 said:


> Thanks for the info. It looks like you're having a great time and great success. It has been cool to read.
> 
> Are you allowed to bring back a mount? A full jaguar body mount would sure be a conversation starter.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


All your allowed to bring back into the states is the hide, horns and skulls. If you have the taxidermy work done here that can be imported. And Mac this is a Leopard! Jaguars are from South America.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

boomstick said:


> All your allowed to bring back into the states is the hide, horns and skulls. If you have the taxidermy work done here that can be imported. And Mac this is a Leopard! Jaguars are from South America.


Lol. That I actually knew. My fingers were flying faster than my brain was clicking. 

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Day 6

Rest and relaxation. Nice to sleep in one day. I had my breakfast on the Luangwa. 
Another 100 degree day but no humidity. That will come soon with the rains. As the sun rose I moved to my tent camp, in the shade. Still not a bad view. Of course a nap was in order and after lunch we tried to dial in the 416. It was hopeless. Ill be pulling the scope and use the iron site if necessary. From the range we drove the roads for Sharp Grysbok. A pigmy antelope, one that is required for the tiny 10. As we approached some thick cover my PH yelled out Hyena! Yes another one on my wish list. But that vermin had other plans.
As Night fall approaches we headed directly back to camp. Hoping day 7 brings me my second Buff of the trip.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Looks like an amazing adventure. Thanks for taking the time to share with us. Waiting for updates!


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Day 7

This Dugga Boy gave me the perfect board side shot. One round with the .375 H&H through the shoulder at 80 yards. He still ran 100 yards with a hole in his heart! He stretched the tape at 43 inches. 
Likely day 8 will be in camp. My PH has caught malaria. But our Hyena bait is near to camp so I may get a hunt in tonight. Those SOB have been keeping up at night along with the hippos in the Luangwa!


----------



## Africa Hunter (May 30, 2018)

Boomstick nice buff, what a great time, good luck with the hyena, and safe travels.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Nice shooting!


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Day 8

My PH is on the mends! A 3 day pill that cures or breaks the fever from malaria. Thinking it was going to be a slow day. Morning was exactly that. But after the usual nap, a small herd of Puku entered the flood plain of the Luangwa. No brainer for me. The senior tracker Felix and his apprentice Deva and I put a stalk on this small heard bedded on the sand flat. The last I ranged them at 225. Felix put up the sticks and I got into position to touch off a round. Not sure if the wind swirled or they caught movement but they stood up. I ended up putting one over his back. That all they needed to run off. It was still better than staying in camp. The crew got me out after that for kudu or sharps grysbuck. I needed to be in the hyena blind an hour before dark. Just as the sun set this big male came in. I used my PH’s 458 Lott. I hit him a little far back. But the 458 created enough damage , he only made it 20 yards! I never imagined how big these critters are. All his teeth are worn down. Full body mount coming on the African Stink dog!


----------



## Africa Hunter (May 30, 2018)

Congrats on the hyena, so you have taken two of my gotta have animals, buffalo and hyena. I shot my eland last month with a 458 Lott, first thing out of my mouth after the shot, was where did the mule come from that just kicked the hell out of me. Keep the story coming.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

boomstick said:


> Mac, most the meat is donated to the locals. We haves enjoyed some of the better cuts like the loin, steak, tail, heart and his balls.
> Look up the word conservation! In these cases most old animals are eaten alive or die of old age and rot! We harvest the old and allow a younger animal to breed. It improves the genetics. My fees pay for game scout to help reduce poaching. I’m feeding entire villages. I’m employing cooks, trackers, skinners, and laundry help. And no meat is allowed to be imported into the US. And yes I did it.


Fair question. And fair answer. Looks like you’re making some great memories!


----------



## Retrobird (Jan 9, 2019)

Great stuff, thanks for sharing


----------



## Dixiedog (Aug 9, 2006)

That looks like an awesome time. Congrats on the animals. I didn't realize that hyena were that big. Looks like some great shooting also. Thanks for taking us along and please in the future when the mounts make it back share with us.


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Dixiedog said:


> That looks like an awesome time. Congrats on the animals. I didn't realize that hyena were that big. Looks like some great shooting also. Thanks for taking us along and please in the future when the mounts make it back share with us.


Neither did I. I had no idea how big these critters are. That Hyena is a male. The females are larger. 
I made it s point to shoot all summer. This is my first Dangerous Game Hunt. My PH wanted every shot on the shoulder. He like to break them down. But I think a bigger factor was the ammo. Custom from superior ammunition. Trophy Bonded Bear Claw. I recovered 5. So the animals absorbed all the energy!


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Day 9
PH is still sick. I thought they might have to jet-med him out. It turned out his Suger was low! Unfortunately this hunt & travels has caught up to me. I slept 18 hours yesterday. I needed it. But another PH hunting with a Spaniard has an interestingly story to tell. There was obviously friction all week between the two. So as their evening went, they had been charged by a cow elephant. The game scout who is assigned to the client is employed by the Zambian government. His duties are to protect the Safari from any poachers and to document which species are harvested. He carries a AK47. As it turn out him and the client took off running during the charge. The PH held his ground. I would to, he carriers a 500! When they reunited at the truck the PH let them have it. Calling them cowards and what not. They all entered the truck to depart and the PH noticed an smell he’s familiar with. He has 2 young boys. Yes the client sh*t himself! Now this guys been here since I arrived on the 2nd. Hunting elephant the entire time and turning down bulls that any hunter would be proud off. 2 elephants shot earlier in the season here tipped the scale at over 60 lbs. He’s here for 1 more days then he’ll be headed back to Lusaka. I should be ready to go for day 10. Sharps grysbuck, Puku, kudu and maybe zebra.


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Day 10

As this story goes, while sitting at the lunch table we noticed some Puku on the sand flats just 500-600 yards from camp. After lunch they where nowhere’s to be found. So I headed back to the tent for a nap. A short time later, from the next tent over Valerio yells that they are back. So the stalk was on. We caught him bedded. So I took the shot and he ran off. He left a nice blood trail and I shortly hit him again. Zambia is the only place to shoot Puku beside a small pocket in Tanzania!!


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Day 11 

Another target animal I needed for my tiny ten collection. Found him in the shade like all the other critters trying to get out of the sun. This is Sharps Grysbuck #8 of the trip! That’s the Legendary Luangwa River in the back ground! That give me 3 days to hunt baboon! It a different species here in Zambia than what I’ve shot in Zimbabwe!


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Day 12 of 14. 
My olive baboon I harvested this morning with my .375. H&H mag. This will be a full body mount draped over the log with my leopard. 
It’s been 21 years since I shot a baboon, in Zim. On that note Mother Nature is a cruel bitch and Father Time isn’t any better! 
We’ll be leaving the Luangwa Vally tomorrow. 2 day earlier then scheduled. My list completed and the heat is getting unbearable. It will be nice to sleep in the AC at the Marrot. The same place I spent the night on my way in. 
Signing Off. May Peace & Love be apart of your daily life.


----------



## Dixiedog (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks for taking us along. Its amazing all the different animals there. Again let us see the mount later in time.


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

I just found this thread. Fantastic. I am so jealous.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks Boom! That was really cool that you took your MS friends with you!! Thank You for taking the time to do that, much appreciated! Maybe at some point when you get home yo could do a recap thread with pics of all the animals first to last! Glad it was a very successful trip for you and you didn't **** your pants!!! Right??


----------



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

Awesome updates on your hunting experience. Have a friend and his wife that just got back from their second hunt there. Looking forward to sharing this with them. Appreciate all you've shared. Congrats.


----------



## zfishman (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to write, I’ve enjoyed the read!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Sprytle said:


> Thanks Boom! That was really cool that you took your MS friends with you!! Thank You for taking the time to do that, much appreciated! Maybe at some point when you get home yo could do a recap thread with pics of all the animals first to last! Glad it was a very successful trip for you and you didn't **** your pants!!! Right??


Sprytle, I for one would welcome a charge! I think I can put it between his eyes.

Day 13

Still in camp. We’re waiting on the skinner to finish up all the skulls. Took a few last pictures on my victims. It’s alway a sad day when you take the end photos of all the critters.
They did give me the chest power bones from my cat. I’ll have ear rings made for Mrs Boomstick. I hope she’s not reading the thread.
Glad you all enjoyed it. I’ll be using most of it for and article for SCI. I have plenty of video to edit and will attach to here. I’ll leave you the sun setting on the Luangwa! Peace & Love


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

I love skulls!! I have a North American collection! I see the baboon in the middle there , Man, they got some teeth...& and really like that little spiker skull! What was that again...dik-dik? So Cool! Never did get a hippo huh? Heyna on the left & Cat on the right??











Just Awesome


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Sprytle said:


> I love skulls!! I have a North American collection! I see the baboon in the middle there , Man, they got some teeth...& and really like that little spiker skull! What was that again...dik-dik? So Cool! Never did get a hippo huh? Heyna on the left & Cat on the right??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I shot the 2nd buff which ate up the trophy fees for the hippo and croc. Correct on the skull order. The little guys a sharped grysbok. Originally I never planned for the Leopard. The tag was available due to a cancellation a few weeks before I came and there’s no way I was passing that up. Plus I need to leave a few critter for the next trip over.
There’s something to say about a man that collects skulls. Man from the beginning of time have idolized horn, antler and bone!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Hell Yeah! Very Nice display....Love the binos in there! You're Blessed to be able to do trips like that , Most of us wont ever do that kind of hunt, But sure wish I could!! Congrats Again Boom!


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Great stuff Boom...love it! 

I've been reading AH.com for two years now prepping for my first safari. I've planned for years to go as a 40th B-Day trip and in 2022 it's going to happen. I've selected the country (Namibia) and have a short list of Outfitters. I'm going to the DSC convention in Jan to interview in person and hopefully get dates secured around the late July new moon soon after. 

The dark continent is calling me...

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

WMU05 said:


> Great stuff Boom...love it!
> 
> I've been reading AH.com for two years now prepping for my first safari. I've planned for years to go as a 40th B-Day trip and in 2022 it's going to happen. I've selected the country (Namibia) and have a short list of Outfitters. I'm going to the DSC convention in Jan to interview in person and hopefully get dates secured around the late July new moon soon after.
> 
> ...


Pro-Tip: While you are there booking your first safari, you might as well book your second one at that time as well. Don't even try to kid yourself! As soon as your hunt is done your mind is already working out the details for your second trip!!


----------

